# Brother DTG Offers The Cube Pretreatment Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Cube automatic pretreatment machine is designed to provide consistent, reliable spraying to ensure top-quality prints on your digital direct-to-substrate printer. Because it is fully enclosed, it prevents mist from escaping into the shop.

Offered by Brother Intl. Corp., this electric system has a maximum spray area of 16” x 20”, and the single spray nozzle includes controls over length and the amount of fluid dispensed. The triple-coated frame resists possible corrosion over time.

Manufactured in Asia, The Cube pretreater machine is quick and easy to clean up. Its dimensions are 19 3/4”(w) × 291/2” (l) × 231/8” (h). It’s available in 110 volts. 

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email


----------

